# weed help in Massachusetts



## vivey (8 mo ago)

Please help to identify this week and how to kill it. Thanks!


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

This is speedwell, probably corn speedwell (Veronica arvensis). Herbicides containing triclopyr and mecoprop-P (MCPP) are reported to be effective.


----------



## vivey (8 mo ago)

2L8 said:


> This is speedwell, probably corn speedwell (Veronica arvensis). Herbicides containing triclopyr and mecoprop-P (MCPP) are reported to be effective.


Thanks! Will get the weed killer and keep update the results


----------

